# anyone gone from a TT to a range rover



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

howd u find it? or did u go to something else
going to a view a black 4.4 vogue on an 02 plate next sunday .... with any luck ill be driving it home  my daughter was born weds and the TT was quite a struggle gettin home from the hosp  think i might try keeping the both of then untill i realise i cant afford it :/

cheers guyssss


----------



## nilrem (Sep 9, 2011)

I went the other way from a range rover sport to a TT and went from people thinking I was a drug dealer to a hair dresser 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

nilrem said:


> I went the other way from a range rover sport to a TT and went from people thinking I was a drug dealer to a hair dresser
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


LOL

Congrats on the new arrival!!!!!

J
xx


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

nilrem said:


> I went the other way from a range rover sport to a TT and went from people thinking I was a drug dealer to a hair dresser
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


haha ! so do u miss it ? all though vogue and sport are alot different


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

Lollypop86 said:


> nilrem said:
> 
> 
> > I went the other way from a range rover sport to a TT and went from people thinking I was a drug dealer to a hair dresser
> ...


thanks hun ! 30hr labour bloody emotional


----------



## nilrem (Sep 9, 2011)

Can't beat the feeling of riding high above everyone else but the TT comes into its own with the speed and acceleration.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

nilrem said:


> Can't beat the feeling of riding high above everyone else but the TT comes into its own with the speed and acceleration.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


 ill deffinatley miss that, hence i wanna keep her but as a family car i think u cant really beat a rangey


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Nathanho123 said:


> thanks hun ! 30hr labour bloody emotional


I can imagine! awww a nice Christmas arrival  awww

J
xx


----------



## Skid Mark (Oct 28, 2013)

I borrow my brothers range rover sport when i need the extra space, despite the size they're easy to drive/park

Makes me want an auto every time i use it


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

Skid Mark said:


> I borrow my brothers range rover sport when i need the extra space, despite the size they're easy to drive/park
> 
> Makes me want an auto every time i use it


 i think i will hate it but i spose ill get used to it ! ... sports are too common down by me otherwise id look at them


----------



## glmec (Aug 16, 2013)

Not an RR but bought an X5 4.8is. As a family car most top end 4x4 always get my vote. Mine new was a 70k car with the extras & still looks/drives like new, its 8 yrs old and paid 11k with low miles. Go for it you won't regret it, yeh they're expensive to run bo so what. The grin factor definitely is worth it. 
Cheers Gav


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Actually, one of the V8 X5s might be a good compromise. The performance will be much more 'car-like' than the RR although it won't be as luxurious. Personally, I love the various incarnations of the BMW 4.4l (I think the X5 has had 4.4, 4.6 and 4.8 all based off the same engine) and have owned a few now.

An X5 would certainly be more reliable than the RR. I think your theory that a high mileage RR will have had most of the problems sorted is beyond optimistic. It will be a money pit - that's not to say you shouldn't buy one, but you should certainly expect it to go wrong on a regular basis.


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

well i was told my TT would be a money pit seen many people with half my mileage suffer lots of problems ! mine just clocked over 168k and hasnt let me down ! so i supose ill be taken another risk if all else fails ill sell the TT lol


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

A TT isn't even in the same league as a Range Rover, reliability-wise. If you've not looked into L322 reliability on the net, I strongly suggest you do.


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

I still have my TT and a Range Rover Evoque as well.


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

Spandex said:


> A TT isn't even in the same league as a Range Rover, reliability-wise. If you've not looked into L322 reliability on the net, I strongly suggest you do.


i have mate im set to see one on sunday and its got reciepts for bew gear box and air compessor which are 2 big common things that they are prone too ... i joined the owners club ehich is absolutley shit ! im still gonna hang round on here even if i sell my tt this owners club is second to none ! .. back to the point... from what i can see the owner before the guy selling it owned it for 9 years and spent thousands on it so it should be ok for a while , fingers crossed !!


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Nathanho123 said:


> from what i can see the owner before the guy selling it owned it for 9 years and spent thousands on it so it should be ok for a while , fingers crossed !!


So it's cost him thousands, but for some reason it's suddenly going to be reliable as soon as you buy it? I do admire your optimism, and there's always a chance you get lucky, but the odds aren't on your side.

I'm all for buying 'silly', unnecessary cars, but I do think you need to do it with your eyes open. If you don't have a few grand set aside for 'rainy day' repairs then I think you may end up regretting this purchase. If you have the cash, then go for it and enjoy it while it's working. :wink:


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

i appreciate what your saying man it would be easy for u to say go and do it ! but u are actually warning me which i respect ! even the landy owners clubs opinions are they are prone to breaking down but cant help but love them , im all out of ideas im goin to test drive it and see how it goes, if not i dnt no what else to look at ! i mean how reliable is an s4 ? i dont like x5s maybe an a6 4.2 fsi ?!


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm on my second L322 Range Rover, I still also own a mk1 TT, I have also previously owned a 'new shape' X5 and have to say the 'proper' Range Rover is unbeatable as a package. Yes they do have their reliability issues but like any car buy one with a good history, I can also advise that the 4.4 V8 is generally deemed to be more reliable than the TD6 variant - on the 4.4 watch out for the engine Vanos issue and make sure you check every bit of electrical kit is operational, also make sure the air suspension isn't throwing up any errors. Like any high end car repairs can be pricey but if you find a decent indy and look at re-conditioned parts etc it can significantly reduce any bills

Few photo's of mine


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

nice mate ! i ended up buying an s4 now ! still a v8  ha


----------

